# Your favourite Dubai building!



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

What are your favourite buildings in Dubai. 
No such things as meh, it's all so tacky in this thread.

I don't like a part of Dubai buildings but there are some buildings who are stunning and would be real classics if they were placed in some other city where there would be more positive attention for the building.

Your favourite can be build, proposed, approved or under construction building. Just show that Dubai isn't only the city of '10 skyscrapers in the desert' which some say but that is really is a city with some world class skyscrapers.

My top 10

Burj Al Arab
Everybody on this forum knows the Burj Al Arab. It is a beauty









Capricorn Building
Elegant, simple and nice
(the right one)









Al Sharq, designed by SOM









Infinity Tower again designed by SOM









National Bank of Dubai Building
What a beauty :drool:









Don't know the name of this building but it is stunning!









Madina Tower









Dubai Sun Tower









The Emirates Towers










And ofcourse the Burj Dubai mg:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, they've got some really great ones there (and some hideous ones too (read about it in my boom thread)) but very few are on an international level of greatness. By this I mean something as good as swiss re or turning torso.

An example I think is the Al Sharq tower. It may look like a bunch of silos to some people but the beauty really lies in the details. I said this when the tower was just released aswell but I realised I was 100% right when I saw these renders:










:hahaha:


----------



## steve1991 (Dec 10, 2005)

My fav Dubai Building will have to be the Burj Al Arab. It's not mega tall but had to be my fav. It was my first time in dubai in october and i loved the interior of the Burj. When u walk in and you are sournded in luxuary.

Inside









Inside









Inside


----------



## JBinCalgary (Feb 5, 2006)

that al-shaarq by SOM is pretty unique


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

malec said:


>


Look at where the clouds are!!!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Emirates Towers.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i luv the burj dubai...but u forgot to mention the al burj tower.that is an awesome lookin tower. i also luv the ocean heights tower which is going to be located at the trunk of the palm jumeirah


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Emirate Towers


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite is the Burj Dubai


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

How tall is the Al Sharq tower?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

burj and capricorn for me


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Burj al Arab. So beautiful.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Burj Dubai and Al Sharq


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

A lot of towers in Dubai Marina area that don't seem to be getting much attention (besides the twisted Infinity Tower).....each one of these towers is either completed or will be built by 2008-09
*
107 floors Princess Tower (under construction)









Al Fattan Marine Towers, 51 floors - 245 meters (Completed)









Ocean Heights, 82 floors - 31o meters (Under Construction)









Unnamed 85 floors tower by DAMAC Group(approved)









The Torch, 84 floors - 345 meters (under construction)









23 Marina, 89 floors - 395 meters (under construction)









Najd Tower, 82 floors (under construction)








*
And then we also have some stunning towers (all approved, construction to start this year and finish by 2008) in Dubai's freezone called Business Bay which will house more than 400 towers by 2011-12
*
Bayswater, 29 floors









Vision Tower, 59 floors









One Business Bay, 35 floors








*

And finally the great Sheikh Zayed Road 

*
Rose Rotana Suites - Tallest Hotel in the World on completion - 72 floors, 333 meters (Under Construction)









Khalid Al Attar Tower, 61 floors - 260 meters (Under Construction)









Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower, 76 floors - 301 meters (Under Construction)









Sky Gardens, 39 floors - 160 meters (Under Construction)









The Index, 86 floors - 328 meters (Under Construction)









The Hexagon, 62 floors (Approved)









The Park Towers, 30 floors (Approved)









Chelsea Tower, 49 floors - 250 meters (Completed)







*


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

top ten for Dubai :lol:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This building reminds me of the one in Pudong, Shanghai


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

OMG, this building just melted me








IT IS my favorite


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

burj al arab


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Burj Dubai, 23 Marina, The Torch and the Index are my proposal favorites!


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

The Cube is certainly up there in the top... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7509955#post7509955


----------

